# Gear clash when shifting from nuetral to any gear.



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

If I let the clutch out in neutral the gears often grind when I push in the clutch and attempt to shift into any gear. This happens at low idle and even if I push the clutch in and wait for 5+ seconds. Is there any trick to avoid this, other than turning the tractor off?
1966 IH 424


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like your clutch is worn or out of adjustment to where it's not disengaging fully.


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

It is a new clutch with lots of pedal travel after it disengages. 
I can shift to neutral without letting the clutch out and get no gear clash when I shift back into any gear. 
Seems like things start spinning when I let the clutch out, and don’t want to stop when I push it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

It almost has to be a clutch problem. Clutch should disengage motor from rest of tractor. Gear lash means some moment remains after clutch disengages. May be bad spring on clutch plate or bad throw out bearing or bent finger on pressure plate. I know, all bad news.at this point


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup, no additive in a can at the parts store for that.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

There is always some drag in a clutch although usually very minimal The key here is that you say if you move the shifter to neutral while running then shift back in gear there is no grinding. Assuming you are giving it some time in neutral and not doing a "slam" shift, this means the clutch is disconnecting the transmission from the engine.

So,, what this is: it is like my 860: for 50 years you could put it in gear no clash then when the trans oil went from the old Ford trans/hydraulic oil to a lighter modern oil the trans always grinds. I hate it but I'm just careful and wait as long as possible to engage the gears and always have the engine at idle.


----------

